
Don't believe your web stats  - iamelgringo
http://www.limov.com/library/web-stats.lml
======
xirium
From the article: Log analysers are not accurate. They over-report visits and
over-count some browsers while under-counting other browsers. They cannot
accurately distinguish spiders and robots from human visitors and they do not
use fool-proof techniques for counting visits and visitors.

Would you use the program that tells you that you've had 1 million users or
100 million users? Even if you're objective, the market is skewed by those who
are less objective.

